# Suns Website



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Have you seen their intro? It's awesome.

Three in a row, do you have faith?


----------



## Christian (Apr 28, 2006)

:clap: Yea... :cheers:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

We have to win three in a row. Period. - Eddie House


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Yea the intro and site for the playoffs rock... I've liked the way it's looked all year long anyways ^_^


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Eh, I was uh... just going there to look at the cheer leaders.. >.>


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I still have faith!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Holy, I love that flash, the "Beat LA" was awsome.
I wish every team has that intro too. 
You guys are lucky.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Ya know, sorry Suns fans, next round I got to root against you...


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I always said that, our official site is so awesome, I pity other NBA fans when I look at other official sites. 

I think Suns.com got voted 3rd best professional sports team site by some magazine 2 years ago and only got better since.


----------

